# SMS-Gateway



## Terrance & Philipp (29. September 2003)

Hi!

Ich hab mich mal so ein bisschen schlau gemacht wie man nen eigenen SMS-Gateway macht. Ich bin dabei auf diese Möglichkeit gestossen.

Auf dem Server läuft ein Script das die Daten an ein GSM-Terminal sendet (z.B. Nokia 22; Nokia 30; Siemens... usw.). Dieses sendet dann das SMS als ob es ein normales Handy wär an den Mobilfunkanbieter (man muss eine SIM-Karte hineinstecken).

Jetzt stellen sich mir 3 Fragen:

1. Wie können die SMS-Gateway anbieter solche guten Preise machen? Haben die vielleicht eine spezielle Vereinbarung mit den Mobilfunkanbietern?

2. Wie können die in soviele Länder ihre SMS verschicken? Haben die in jedem Land nen Server stehn?!

3. Wie geht das wohl das man eine andere Absendernummer mitschicken kann?

Grüsse T&P


----------



## PowerCheat (19. Februar 2004)

naja weil wir leute ahnung haben und du vielleicht nicht?


----------



## Tommy (19. Februar 2004)

Dazu gibt es überall bestimmte Reseller, die dies anbieten. Dort werden die SMS' direkt in das Netz eingespeist ohne über irgendeine Simkarte. Und dies gibt nicht nur in Deutschland, sondern in fast jedem Land mit Mobilfunk.


----------



## IRQ (20. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Terrance & Philipp _
> *
> [..]1. Wie können die SMS-Gateway anbieter solche guten Preise machen? Haben die vielleicht eine spezielle Vereinbarung mit den Mobilfunkanbietern?
> [..]*


 Es gibt für Grosskunden spezielle Volumenangebote. Da fallen die Preise rapide herunter. SMS könnte übrigens auch für Normalkunden viel billiger sein (vom technischen her), aber warum sollten die Telefongesellschaften eines ihrer profitabelsten Geschäfte zerstören?



> _Original geschrieben von Terrance & Philipp _
> *[..]2. Wie können die in soviele Länder ihre SMS verschicken? Haben die in jedem Land nen Server stehn?![..] *


 Die kleinere Dienstleister benutzen meistens das Short Message Service Center eines grossen Anbieters, z.B. einer Telekommunikationsgesellschaft. Diese hat mit den einzelnen Ländern so genannten RoamingVerträge. Diese Verträge sichern eine Weiterleitung in die entsprechenden Ländern, meistens jedoch mit einem kleinen Aufpreis.



> _Original geschrieben von Terrance & Philipp _
> *[..]3. Wie geht das wohl das man eine andere Absendernummer mitschicken kann?[..]*


 Wahrscheinlich genau gleich wie das fälschen einer MailAddresse. Man gibt als Absendernummer einfach eine andere an. SMS werden ja nicht direkt an das Empfängerhandy geschickt, sondern laufen über einen anderes System (keine Ahnung was das bei euch in Deutschland ist, bie uns ist es das Short Message Center der Telekommunikationsfirmen). Das Short Message Service Center kann ja nicht jede einzelne Nummer überprüfen, wie auch.


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (20. Februar 2004)

Ehm danke für eure Antworten, habe mich aber schon länger selber schlau gemacht. (Sorry.)

Übrigens: Ich bin auch aus der Schweiz...


----------



## IRQ (21. Februar 2004)

Anscheinend ja jemand den Thread ausgegraben. Ich hab nicht damit gerechnet und deshalb auch nicht darauf geachtet.


----------

